
Show HN: Brightwork.io – API Management/Aggregation tool (beta open) - josh_carterPDX
http://brightwork.io/
======
josh_carterPDX
CEO/Co-Founder here. If you have additional questions let me know. We will be
launching the beta on 1/15 so please sign up using the form on the site. The
beta will have some features that include pulling usage information from the
APIs you use including private APIs. Next phase will include the ability to
see cost so you can look at different APIs to see if you are using the one
that is the most cost effective. Then we'll be moving onto giving you the
ability to switch APIs on the fly.

